# Waiting



## Angelfishsolo (9 Apr 2011)

Well my kit is packed, bike is as good as it's going to be and I am sitting waiting for a lift to the Penmaenau Caravan Park in Builth Wells in preparation for the MTB Marathon tomorrow.I am doing the 50km to start the season but plan to up the distance as the year moves on. Looks set to be a cracking weekend.

Worst part is the waiting. Time seems to be moving through treacle at the moment and it is hard to resist the temptation to fettle with the bike. Hurry up 1:00pm


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2011)

How did you get on?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2011)

Cubist said:


> How did you get on?





Angelfishsolo said:


> Well my kit is packed, bike is as good as it's going to be and I am sitting waiting for a lift to the Penmaenau Caravan Park in Builth Wells in preparation for the *MTB Marathon to**morrow*.I am doing the 50km to start the season but plan to up the distance as the year moves on. Looks set to be a cracking weekend.



Patience!


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2011)

It's only 50k.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2011)

Cubist said:


> It's only 50k.


You were asking how Angelfishsolo got on about 2.5 hours before the event had even started!


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2011)

Yes I know. I was shanghaid by the "Can't wait for 1300 hours" bit, and now can't wait to find out how he got on, the "It's only 50k " bit was an attempt at ironic humour mocking myself gently. .........


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Apr 2011)

I completed the course but I bonked baddly at 30km. Also the course was a verx tough one IMHO!


ColinJ said:


> You were asking how Angelfishsolo got on about 2.5 hours before the event had even started!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2011)

Cubist said:


> Yes I know. I was shanghaid by the "Can't wait for 1300 hours" bit, and now can't wait to find out how he got on, the "It's only 50k " bit was an attempt at ironic humour mocking myself gently. .........


Ah ...



Angelfishsolo said:


> I completed the course but I bonked baddly at 30km. Also the course was a verx tough one IMHO!


Well done for finishing then - that must have been tough!

How much did you eat before you started and how much did you eat and drink while you were riding?

It was very warm today. Was that a factor too, do you reckon?


----------



## trio25 (11 Apr 2011)

Heard from friends it was great, was annoyed I couldn't do it but had to work.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Apr 2011)

I had a large bowl of porridge and chocolate powder before I drank about 2.5 litres of fluid and had several sugar sweets; clearly not enough. I did give blood on the Friday which may have been a factor but think I will just put it down to a bad ride. No excuses, is sucked lol


ColinJ said:


> Ah ...
> 
> 
> Well done for finishing then - that must have been tough!
> ...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Apr 2011)

I was in a very sadistic way 


trio25 said:


> Heard from friends it was great, was annoyed I couldn't do it but had to work.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I had a large bowl of porridge and chocolate powder before I drank about 2.5 litres of fluid and had several sugar sweets; clearly not enough. I did give blood on the Friday which may have been a factor but think I will just put it down to a bad ride. No excuses, is sucked lol


It doesn't sound like dehydration then! I reckon giving blood might be a large part of it.

Do you put anything in your drinks? If not, you could try the ColinJ sports drink recipe ...

For 750 mL - 2/3 water, 1/3 pure OJ. If you like the tang in hot weather (I do), squeeze 1/4 to 1/2 a lemon in instead of some of the OJ. A small pinch of salt. Three 20g scoops of maltodextrin powder.

You can buy maltodextrin powder super-cheap at MyProtein.com (£12.49 for 5 kg - bargain!). It's unflavoured so all you taste is the natural flavours of the juices. 

Apparently, replacing about 1/4 of the maltodextrin with whey powder can be good but I found it didn't mix well and found it a bit 'heavy' on the stomach to drink a lot of it.

That's got water to prevent dehydration, a good mix of fructose and dextrose for energy, and some salt to replace that lost in sweat. It tastes okay and it is affordable.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Apr 2011)

Thanks very much for that. I used a mixture of Water in my camelback and High5 energy drinks in the bottles. Will certainly look at the maltodextrin powder as well.

Once again, thanks to everyone who replied 



ColinJ said:


> It doesn't sound like dehydration then! I reckon giving blood might be a large part of it.
> 
> Do you put anything in your drinks? If not, you could try the ColinJ sports drink recipe ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Apr 2011)

It was the most painful 50Km of my life 


Cubist said:


> It's only 50k.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 May 2011)

Well my blood test results came back today and were flagged as normal - no action required. Good news for me. I'll have to put my performance in the Marathon down to "one of those things". Am feeling far better now though and looking forward to tackling Marshbrook


----------

